# New Addition :D



## saximus (Sep 11, 2012)

Just picked up this little guy from Crocdoc. He's a super nice guy and he has gorgeous animals. Lacies are/were number one on my wish list so I'm very happy at the moment


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 11, 2012)

Good work Dan, about time you get one mate.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice Sax,

I'm sure your aware they're VERY addictive!

Any guesses on gender?


----------



## saximus (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha I've heard that IV. No not even David was willing to guess at this age


----------



## Boidae (Sep 11, 2012)

Good stuff mate, they're beautiful animals.


----------



## WomaBoy (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats Dan, great looking Lacie


----------



## Albino93 (Sep 11, 2012)

very nice. How old is he/her?


----------



## dangles (Sep 11, 2012)

grats on the new addition, the mrs keeps at me to get her 1 so i guess ill be getting one myself soon


----------



## bowss (Sep 12, 2012)

very nice bud, cant wait to get one also! i think they are on everyone's wish list these days haha .. ahh the wish list


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats mate, you're in for a handful, but their worth it.

Post some pics of its enclosure soon.


----------



## myusername (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice! Not that I'm a huge lizard person myself but after a frill neck I think a lacie would be next on my list.


----------



## Rob (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats, looks totally awesome, but after *that* recent thread on here and you *still* want one ? Ooooh boy, Sax, oooooh boy !


----------



## saximus (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone. I was so excited when I woke up this morning I ran straight to the herp room to check on him/her



Albino93 said:


> very nice. How old is he/her?



Only about three weeks but it's almost doubled its hatching weight 



RSPcrazy said:


> Congrats mate, you're in for a handful, but their worth it.
> 
> Post some pics of its enclosure soon.



Haha yeah I know it will be "fun" but I know what I've gotten myself into. At the moment it's just in a big fish tank till next year when it's big enough for an aviary so it's not really an exciting enough enclosure to show pics of


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 12, 2012)

Did you get to see "Alex" and "Nelish" by any chance?


----------



## saximus (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah sort of. They were both sleeping still so they were rather inanimate. Their enclosure is incredible though


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Awww, my daughter desperately wants one. As she's five she's counting away the 11 years we said she had to wait haha, for that... and a perentie... and a croc... that's my girl


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry to bring this thread up sax but i wanted to ask a quick question...what monitors did u keep to prepare youself for a lace monitor? just curious

thanks.


----------



## saximus (Oct 22, 2012)

I had tristis and Ackies. The Ackies had an impressive feeding response but I wouldn't say either of them really prepares you for Lacies. According to the OEH that's all you need but I guess the best thing to do would be to make friends with someone who owns them so you can get a first-hand understanding and respect for what they can do. Seeing my friend's at feeding time and seeing just how quickly it was capable of moving from one end of the aviary to the other was a real eye opener.
Otherwise, I guess a Sandie might be the more appropriate class 1 monitor since they are the biggest but nothing compares to actually playing with one.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ah okay, thanks. Would just keeping 1 sandy qualify me to apply for advanced and keep the species listed in my signature?


----------



## saximus (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah once you get your class 2 you can get anything on the list. How long have you been keeping pythons for? It might be easier to apply for class 2 by saying you're only interested in an RSP or GTP. Once you've got it, they can't stop you getting anything on that class. It's not the best way to do it but it is certainly a nice loop hole that they haven't blocked yet.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 22, 2012)

saximus said:


> Yeah once you get your class 2 you can get anything on the list. How long have you been keeping pythons for? It might be easier to apply for class 2 by saying you're only interested in an RSP or GTP. Once you've got it, they can't stop you getting anything on that class. It's not the best way to do it but it is certainly a nice loop hole that they haven't blocked yet.


Is that true?


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 22, 2012)

saximus said:


> Yeah once you get your class 2 you can get anything on the list. How long have you been keeping pythons for? It might be easier to apply for class 2 by saying you're only interested in an RSP or GTP. Once you've got it, they can't stop you getting anything on that class. It's not the best way to do it but it is certainly a nice loop hole that they haven't blocked yet.



Only about 8 months so im not ready for it yet, honestly i never thought of doing it that way, it does seem easier and quicker. But im still not getting any of the higher class monitors until ive had experience with the lower class ones first. You pretty much just answered another one of my questions before id even asked it lol
Thanks sax.


----------



## saximus (Oct 22, 2012)

Monitors_R_Us said:


> Is that true?



Yeah. That is from OEH themselves too so not just assumption/hearsay


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 22, 2012)

saximus said:


> Yeah. That is from OEH themselves too so not just assumption/hearsay


thanks this is very pleasing news.


----------



## sd1981 (Oct 24, 2012)

saximus said:


> Just picked up this little guy from Crocdoc. He's a super nice guy and he has gorgeous animals. Lacies are/were number one on my wish list so I'm very happy at the moment


Absolutely gorgeous mate, David's great to deal with, I've got one of your little ones siblings coming over the next few days so seeing yours is gonna do nothing for my patience!!! Congrats and can't wait to see the updates when s/he starts to grow...


----------



## damian83 (Oct 24, 2012)

Stunners sax...... remember to get some more pics, we love pics!!!!!!!!


----------

